# KVM Template & GrowFS



## FlorinMarian (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi, guys!
I've created an FreeBSD 13.0 64bits template with firstboot growfs inside.
After successfully allocating blocks and starting getting updates, it shows above error in console and everything get frozen.
Any idea?


----------

